# New sulcata indoor pen.



## Livingstone (Oct 11, 2010)

So, one day there was a growing lil sulcata, with a loving family that always made sure the substrate was moist, the food was nutritious, and the temperature was kept just right. Well gues what happened... the lil sulcata got stuck!







What was the family to do? Well for starters they widened the opening to its burrow, but realized this was a temporary solution. The family remembered how small the lil sulcata was in relation to its enclosure...
(thats livingstone on the feeding plate)






So the family set out to build a bigger table... And they did, in fact they probably over built it slightly...






Yes, that is leaning up against a full size wall. Its 8ft long and 4ft wide. It's built to be divided which is why it looks split in half, for transportation and ease of setup. Its fully lined, and one 8ft side is hinged to make it easier to wet down the substrate. The house is built into the lower left corner, the round sky light looking thing is where the CHE will point into at night to keep livingstone warm. Its going to have two 100watt MVB's to give her more options and there will be an aloe plant recessed into the table, I haven't decided where yet.

Hopefully this will take her to age 4, and us into a house with a big yard and shed.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

Great enclosure. Mine spent several years in a 4x8' before finally moving outside. Its a good size.


----------



## Livingstone (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Tom, I thought my fiancee was going to leave me when she saw it. My buddy and I built it one saturday while she was away.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

Well you are well on your way to a normal married life then. I seem to acquire new animals when my wife is away and she seems to redecorate and buy new furniture (that we don't need) while I'm away. She, of course, says that we don't need any more animals, but I only get the ones that just can't be passed on.


----------



## Livingstone (Oct 12, 2010)

Yah mate, its a tough life. Thank god for the animals


----------



## Isa (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice enclosure! I really like the size of the enclosure and the first pic is so cute


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2010)

Tom said:


> She, of course, says that we don't need any more animals, but I only get the ones that just can't be passed on.



So when are we going to see pictures of your new sulcatas?


----------



## Tom (Oct 12, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > She, of course, says that we don't need any more animals, but I only get the ones that just can't be passed on.
> ...



Hey! I'm workin' on it. You know me. I won't do it until I have the time and pics to do it right.


----------



## Livingstone (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh yes, dont be forgetting the pics... 

PICS OR GTFO


----------



## Laura (Oct 13, 2010)

Its a sulcata.. Nothing is Small with them! ..
4 years.... good luck!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 14, 2010)

Livingstone said:


> Thanks Tom, I thought my fiancee was going to leave me when she saw it. My buddy and I built it one saturday while she was away.



Just consider it a premarriage test of sorts...which she passed!





Tom said:


> I seem to acquire new animals when my wife is away and she seems to redecorate and buy new furniture (that we don't need) while I'm away. She, of course, says that we don't need any more animals, but I only get the ones that just can't be passed on.



Sounds like the two of you were made for each other.  So what animal CAN be passed on?



Now as to the new enclosure, it looks like it will be great. You and your buddy did good work. Am looking forward to see more pictures when his room is furnished.  Of course, I liked the old one a lot too.


----------

